# (gelöst) emerge qtwebki und opencv error

## henry

Hallo Freunde,

leider komme ich trotz Suche im Netz nicht weiter.

emerge qtwebkit (dev-qt/qtwebkit-5.212.0_pre20190629)

 * ERROR: dev-qt/qtwebkit-5.212.0_pre20190629::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   ninja -v -j9 -l0 failed

emerge opnecv (media-libs/opencv-3.4.1-r7:0/3.4.1::gentoo)

* ERROR: media-libs/opencv-3.4.1-r7::gentoo failed (compile phase):

*   ninja -v -j9 -l0 failed

dev-util/ninja-1.8.2::gentoo ist installiert und kompiliert fehlerfrei

Hat jemand eine Idee?

Danke und frohe Weihnachten.

HenryLast edited by henry on Thu Jan 09, 2020 2:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Sie sollten das build.log posten und der Ausgabebefehl emerge --info.

----------

## demiurg

Ich habe mal geschaut, wo das qtwebkit überhaupt noch benutzt wird, weil an sich als deprecated gekennzeichnet.

```
# eix qtwebkit

* dev-qt/qtwebkit

     Verfügbare Versionen:   (5) 5.212.0_pre20190629(5/5.212)

       {X geolocation gles2 +gstreamer +hyphen +jit multimedia nsplugin opengl orientation +printsupport qml webp}

     Startseite:             https://www.qt.io/

     Beschreibung:           WebKit rendering library for the Qt5 framework (deprecated)

```

Da vollzieht sich ein Übergang zur qtwebengine https://github.com/NixOS/nixpkgs/issues/53079 die dürfte wohl auch installiert sein.

Zum Sinn/Unsinn das "Monster" qtwebengine zu compilieren gibt es weiter unten einigen Stoff auf der Seite.

Wo steckt es noch drin

```
equery d qtwebkit

 * These packages depend on qtwebkit:

dev-qt/designer-5.13.2 (webkit ? >=dev-qt/qtwebkit-5.9.1:5)

kde-apps/k3b-19.12.0 (webkit ? >=dev-qt/qtwebkit-5.212.0_pre20180120:5)

kde-apps/kdenlive-19.12.0 (freesound ? >=dev-qt/qtwebkit-5.212.0_pre20180120:5)

media-gfx/digikam-6.4.0 (webkit ? >=dev-qt/qtwebkit-5.212.0_pre20180120:5)

```

k3b, kdenlive und digikam sind bei mir mit dem Profile 17.1 installiert und kommen ohne qtwebkit einher. Meiner Meinung nach fehlt nichts im Funktionsumfang der 3 Programme. Schau doch einfach mal, was passiert , wenn Du qtwebkit aus dem System eliminierst und deinstallierst.

opencv 3.4.1-r7 ist bei mir auch installiert.

Gruß

demiurg

----------

## uhai

Schau Dir mal diesen bug zu webkit an. Vielleicht passt das ja zu Deinem Problem....

uhai

----------

## henry

Hallo,

bin trotz der Tipps nicht weiter.

emerge --info qtwebkit

Portage 2.3.79 (python 2.7.17-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.1, gcc-9.2.0, glibc-2.29-r7, 4.9.77-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.9.77-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-4790K_CPU_@_4.00GHz-with-gentoo-2.6

KiB Mem:    24082416 total,  14674632 free

KiB Swap:    1048572 total,   1048572 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Tue, 24 Dec 2019 06:30:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: 7de66805f3f4a890570bea148cc8bc9d85552554

sh bash 4.4_p23-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.30 p5) 2.30.0

app-shells/bash:          4.4_p23-r1::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0-r4::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.30.1::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.17::gentoo, 3.5.7::gentoo, 3.6.9::gentoo, 3.7.5-r1::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.14.6::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.29.2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.6-r1::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.41.2::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.13::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13-r1::gentoo, 2.69-r4::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6-r3::gentoo, 1.16.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.30-r4::gentoo, 2.31.1-r6::gentoo, 2.32-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            9.2.0-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     2.0::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1-r4::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.14-r1::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.29-r7::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-verify-jobs: 1

    sync-rsync-verify-metamanifest: no

    sync-rsync-extra-opts: 

    sync-rsync-verify-max-age: 24

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="@FREE Oracle-BCLA-JavaSE PUEL google-chrome AdobeFlash-11.x FraunhoferFDK RAR RTCW-ETEULA freedist MSttfEULA linux-firmware intel-ucode fping sun-jsr67 linux-fw-redistributable dropbox CC-BY-ND-3.0 OSGi-Specification-2.0 no-source-code SDRplay"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=haswell -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/lib64/libreoffice/program/sofficerc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php7.2/ext-active/ /etc/php/apache2-php7.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php7.2/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php7.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php7.2/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php7.3/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=haswell -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

ENV_UNSET="DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS DISPLAY GOBIN PERL5LIB PERL5OPT PERLPREFIX PERL_CORE PERL_MB_OPT PERL_MM_OPT XAUTHORITY XDG_CACHE_HOME XDG_CONFIG_HOME XDG_DATA_HOME XDG_RUNTIME_DIR"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-docompress binpkg-dostrip binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles ipc-sandbox merge-sync multilib-strict network-sandbox news parallel-fetch pid-sandbox preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://mirror.netcologne.de/gentoo/ http://mirror.netcologne.de/gentoo/ rsync://mirror.netcologne.de/gentoo/ http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/ http://ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/gentoo/ rsync://ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/gentoo/ ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo http://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ rsync://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/gentoo/"

LANG="de_DE.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X acl alsa amd64 avahi berkdb bluetooth bzip2 cairo cli compat consolekit crypt cups cxx dbus djvu dri fcd fortran ftdi gdbm gimp glade gnome-keyring gtk gui hackrf hamlib hddtemp iconv icu ipv6 iqbalance java javafx jpeg lapack libtirpc lm_sensors multilib ncurses network nls nptl nss ocr opengl openmp pam pcre pdf plutosdr png postscript ppds pulseaudio python qt3support qt5 readline rtlsdr sdrplay seccomp soapy source sox split-usr ssl tcpd threads tiff tinfo tk udev unicode usb v4l widgets wxwidgets xattr xinetd zlib" ABI_X86="64 32" ADA_TARGET="gnat_2018" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon sheets words" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx avx2 f16c fma3 mmx mmxext pclmul popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock greis isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="libinput keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" L10N="de" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" NETBEANS_MODULES="apisupport cnd groovy gsf harness ide identity j2ee java mobility nb php profiler soa visualweb webcommon websvccommon xml" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php7-2" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres10 postgres11" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_6" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby24 ruby25" SANE_BACKENDS="canon plustek epson epson2 net" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel i965 i915" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BINHOST, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

=================================================================

                        Package Settings

=================================================================

dev-qt/qtwebkit-5.212.0_pre20190629::gentoo was built with the following:

USE="X gstreamer hyphen jit opengl printsupport -geolocation -gles2 -multimedia -nsplugin -orientation -qml -webp" ABI_X86="(64)"

CFLAGS="-march=haswell -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing"

CXXFLAGS="-march=haswell -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing"

Das build.log ist ja sehr groß.

Wie kann ich das hier im forum posten?

Frohe Weihnachten wünscht Henry

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Sie können wgetpaste oder Firefox Send verwenden

----------

## henry

Hallo,

bin wieder da und wünsche Allen ein gesundes und erfolgreiches Jahr 2020.

Ich bin mal das build.log durch und auf folgendes gestoßen :

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/9.2.0/include/g++-v9/cstdlib:75:15: schwerwiege

nder Fehler: stdlib.h: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

   75 | #include_next <stdlib.h>

      |               ^~~~~~~~~~

Hier scheint das Problem zu liegen.

Eine Idee habe ich immer noch nicht, da 

/usr/include/stdlib.h

/usr/include/bits/stdlib.h

/usr/include/boost/cstdlib.hpp

/usr/include/bsd/stdlib.h

ja da ist.

Google hat auch nicht weiter geholfen.

Bin für jede Idee dankbar.

73 Henry

----------

## Josef.95

Hallo Henry,

so ohne build.log versagt hier die beste Kristallkugel, da fällt selbst das raten schwer :-/

Poste doch bitte (wie schon vorgeschlagen) noch das build.log

```
MAKEOPTS="-j1" LC_MESSAGES="C" emerge -av1 dev-qt/qtwebkit
```

 ^ und dann das build.log davon hier bereitstellen -- damit wird man hier sicherlich besser weiterhelfen können :)

----------

## henry

Hallo Josef.95,

hier mal der Link. Ich hoffe es hat geklappt. Firefox hat ein wenig rumgezickt.

https://send.firefox.com/download/7bdc5540f4597637/#K07emVnNuvIUQo9-YRJnBQ

73 Henry

----------

## firefly

 *henry wrote:*   

> Hallo Josef.95,
> 
> hier mal der Link. Ich hoffe es hat geklappt. Firefox hat ein wenig rumgezickt.
> 
> https://send.firefox.com/download/7bdc5540f4597637/#K07emVnNuvIUQo9-YRJnBQ
> ...

 

Laut firefox send ist der link ausgelaufen.

----------

## henry

2. Versuch

https://send.firefox.com/download/39acdcf6ce046fa9/#xLk9ZFUDs5yfx6-bN1OWnA

----------

## Tyrus

@henry:

Der 2. Link ist leider auch abgelaufen. Ich weiss nicht warum - aber welche Verweildauer stellst du ein, wenn du da hochlädst? 1 Tag sollte mindestens sein. Aber wenn du mehr Feedback willst, wäre auch 7 Tage sinnvoll. 5 Minuten oder 1 Stunde sind zu kurz ... *grins*

----------

## henry

3. Versuch

https://send.firefox.com/download/dfd5b6684d90f02a/#2HJ8ufXokNX5bCc2rX4lew

Meldung von firefox : läuft nach 100 Downloads oder 7d ab.

Stand da auch beim 2. Versuch.

Was ist das für ein Kuddelmuddel bei firefox.

73 Henry

----------

## Tyrus

@henry:

Es hängt irgendwie mit dieser #include_next-Direktive zusammen. Deswegen wird nicht der erste Fundort von stdlib.h genommen sondern ausdrücklich ein zweiter.

Installiert ist stdlib.h bei mir hier:

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/9.2.0/include/g++-v9/stdlib.h (über gcc)

und hier:

/usr/include/stdlib.h (über glibc)

Da scheint was durcheinander zu kommen. 

Ein vergleichbares Problem ist auch hier schonmal im Gentoo-Forum diskutiert worden:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1088688.html?sid=0fbb25ef564a33fa9bb5a39b1f63c0f7

Zusätzlich schau dir das hier auch mal an:

https://ahelpme.com/linux/gentoo/gentoo-building-qtgui-error-g-v8-cstdlib7515-fatal-error-stdlib-h-no-such-file-or-directory/

Das beschreibt das Problem beim Bau von qtgui und dort wird eine Lösung beschrieben die vielleicht weiterhelfen kann.

----------

## henry

Hallo Tyrus,

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/9.2.0/include/g++-v9/tr1/stdlib.h

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/9.2.0/include/g++-v9/stdlib.h

und 

/usr/include/stdlib.h

wie bei Dir.

Ich habe noch keine Idee.

73 Henry

----------

## Josef.95

Henry,

teste mal bitte ob es nach einem 

```
emerge -av --oneshot ">=dev-util/meson-0.51.1" x11-base/xorg-proto x11-libs/libxshmfence
```

 rebuild funktioniert.

/Edit: Und setze vorher bitte noch die aktuelle stable binutils Version,

via 

```
eselect binutils set x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-2.32

# und dann ein

source /etc/profile
```

Schau doch bitte auch mal ob du die alten noch installierten (inzwischen hart maskierten)  sys-devel/binutils Slots noch brauchst (zb via `emerge -av --depclean sys-devel/binutils`).

----------

## henry

Hallo Josef.95,

danke für den Tipp.

Leider hat der auch nicht geholfen.

Ich habe keine Peilung.

Danke Henry

----------

## firefly

Was gibt bei dir folgender befehl aus?

Quelle: https://ahelpme.com/linux/gentoo/gentoo-building-qtgui-error-g-v8-cstdlib7515-fatal-error-stdlib-h-no-such-file-or-directory/

 *Quote:*   

> grep "I/usr/include/\B" /usr/lib64/pkgconfig/*.pc

 

----------

## henry

Hallo firefly,

gcc # grep "I/usr/include/\B" /usr/lib64/pkgconfig/*.pc

gcc #

keine Ausgabe.

73 Henry

----------

## Tyrus

@henry:

Speziell auf den Bug zum qtwebkit hab ich etwas gefunden. Es gibt dazu einen Patch der sich mit dem Problem "gcc benutzt '-isystem' für system libraries" beschäftigt.

Du findest in '/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtwebkit-5.212.0_pre20190629/work/qtwebkit-5.212.0-alpha3/Source/cmake/OptionsCommon.cmake' folgenden Patch eingebaut:

```

[...]

# Ensure that the default include system directories are added to the list of CMake implicit includes.

# This workarounds an issue that happens when using GCC 6 and using system includes (-isystem).

# For more details check: https://bugs.webkit.org/show_bug.cgi?id=161697

macro(DETERMINE_GCC_SYSTEM_INCLUDE_DIRS _lang _compiler _flags _result)

    file(WRITE "${CMAKE_BINARY_DIR}/CMakeFiles/dummy" "\n")

    separate_arguments(_buildFlags UNIX_COMMAND "${_flags}")

    execute_process(COMMAND ${_compiler} ${_buildFlags} -v -E -x ${_lang} -dD dummy

                    WORKING_DIRECTORY ${CMAKE_BINARY_DIR}/CMakeFiles OUTPUT_QUIET

                    ERROR_VARIABLE _gccOutput)

    file(REMOVE "${CMAKE_BINARY_DIR}/CMakeFiles/dummy")

    if ("${_gccOutput}" MATCHES "> search starts here[^\n]+\n *(.+) *\n *End of (search) list")

        set(${_result} ${CMAKE_MATCH_1})

        string(REPLACE "\n" " " ${_result} "${${_result}}")

        separate_arguments(${_result})

    endif ()

endmacro()

if (CMAKE_COMPILER_IS_GNUCC)

   DETERMINE_GCC_SYSTEM_INCLUDE_DIRS("c" "${CMAKE_C_COMPILER}" "${CMAKE_C_FLAGS}" SYSTEM_INCLUDE_DIRS)

   set(CMAKE_C_IMPLICIT_INCLUDE_DIRECTORIES ${CMAKE_C_IMPLICIT_INCLUDE_DIRECTORIES} ${SYSTEM_INCLUDE_DIRS})

endif ()

if (CMAKE_COMPILER_IS_GNUCXX)

   DETERMINE_GCC_SYSTEM_INCLUDE_DIRS("c++" "${CMAKE_CXX_COMPILER}" "${CMAKE_CXX_FLAGS}" SYSTEM_INCLUDE_DIRS)

   set(CMAKE_CXX_IMPLICIT_INCLUDE_DIRECTORIES ${CMAKE_CXX_IMPLICIT_INCLUDE_DIRECTORIES} ${SYSTEM_INCLUDE_DIRS})

endif ()

[...]

```

Leider hat der Patch aber einen Haken. Er erfordert das gcc keine lokalisierten, deutschen Meldungen ausgibt. Da wird ein Matching mit englischer Ausgabe geprüft:

```

    if ("${_gccOutput}" MATCHES "> search starts here[^\n]+\n *(.+) *\n *End of (search) list")

```

Dazu auch der Bugreport hier: https://bugs.webkit.org/show_bug.cgi?id=161697

Kommentar 25 und Kommentar 26 gehen darauf ein.

Du könntest über 'eselect locale list' und 'eselect locale set ...' auf LANG=C umschalten, dann versuchen den webkit zu emergen und dann wieder auf deine alte Einstellung gehen für LANG.

Also das ist eine Vermutung woran es liegen könnte. Aber einen Versuch wäre es wert.

----------

## henry

Hallo Tyrus,

danke für den Tipp. Leider klappt der auch nicht.

Es ist kein primäres Problem von qtwebkit.

Der selbe Fehler tritt bei

opencv und webkitgtk auf.

Immer mit der Meldung:

*   ninja -v -j9 -l0 failed

Ich habe schon alles mögliche neu kompiliert aber so langsam weiß ich gar  nicht mehr woran es noch liegen könnte.

73 Henry

----------

## henry

Hallo Freunde,

habe ich vielleicht ein PATH-Problem?

usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/9.2.0/include/g++-v9/stdlib.h

existiert.

Muss es aber auch ein

usr/lib64/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/9.2.0/include/g++-v9/stdlib.h

geben ?

#echo | g++ -E -Wp,-v - 

nicht vorhandenes Verzeichnis »/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/9.2.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/include« wird ignoriert

Suche für »#include "..."« beginnt hier:

Suche für »#include <...>« beginnt hier:

 /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/9.2.0/include

 /usr/local/include

 /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/9.2.0/include-fixed

 /usr/include

Ende der Suchliste.

# 1 "<stdin>"

# 1 "<eingebaut>"

# 1 "<Kommandozeile>"

# 31 "<Kommandozeile>"

# 1 "/usr/include/stdc-predef.h" 1 3 4

# 32 "<Kommandozeile>" 2

# 1 "<stdin>"

73 Henry

----------

## Tyrus

Hallo Henry.

Nein gcc ist korrekt bei dir installiert. Da gibt es kein '/usr/lib64/gcc/'.

Warum der gcc Probleme macht ist ein Bug den die Developer dort nicht korrigieren wollen. Dazu: https://gcc.gnu.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=70129 (der steht auf Status: RESOLVED WONTFIX )

Deswegen wurde z.B. für qtwebkit ein Patch eingebaut der ein Workaround ist.

Deine Ausgabe hat aber gezeigt, das dieser Patch gar nicht funktionieren kann. Wie schon erwähnt hast du da eine deutsche lokalisierte Ausgabe:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> nicht vorhandenes Verzeichnis »/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/9.2.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/include« wird ignoriert
> ...

 

Die rot makierten Elemente werden im Patch gesucht, aber die müssen in englisch da stehen. Würde das korrekt sein würden die Verzeichnisse die gcc da meldet durch den Patch korrekt ergänzt.

Warum das nicht klappt wenn du auf LANG=C umstellst weiss ich nicht. Da wäre es gut das du dann am besten nochmal ein 

```

echo | g++ -E -Wp,-v - 

```

machst um zu sehen ob die englische Ausgabe dann wirklich funkioniert bevor du dann den emerge für den qtwebkit startest.

Bei mir sieht das so aus wenn ich auf LANG=C umschalte:

```

luthien ~ # eselect locale set 1

Setting LANG to C ...

Run ". /etc/profile" to update the variable in your shell.

luthien ~ # 

luthien ~ # . /etc/profile

luthien ~ # echo | g++ -E -Wp,-v -

ignoring nonexistent directory "/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/9.2.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/include"

#include "..." search starts here:

#include <...> search starts here:

 /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/9.2.0/include

 /usr/local/include

 /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/9.2.0/include-fixed

 /usr/include

End of search list.

# 1 "<stdin>"

# 1 "<built-in>"

# 1 "<command-line>"

# 31 "<command-line>"

# 1 "/usr/include/stdc-predef.h" 1 3 4

# 32 "<command-line>" 2

# 1 "<stdin>"

```

----------

## franzf

 *Tyrus wrote:*   

> Warum der gcc Probleme macht ist ein Bug den die Developer dort nicht korrigieren wollen. Dazu: https://gcc.gnu.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=70129 (der steht auf Status: RESOLVED WONTFIX )

 

Aber so wie ich das sehe sollte das doch in cmake gefixt sein?

https://gitlab.kitware.com/cmake/cmake/commit/5990ecb74133e1a9c885fc0ea62896b501d37fef

Hilft es evtl., cmake aus testing zu verwenden?

----------

## henry

Hallo Tyrus, hallo franzf,

danke für Eure Hilfe. Problem gelöst.

eselect locale set 1  blieb auf deutsch, warum auch immer.

Ich hatte auch keine Lust länger zu probieren.

Die Lösung war die Installation von

   =dev-util/cmake-3.16.2-r1 ~amd64

Jetzt läuft wieder alles bestens.

Nochmals vielen Dank an Alle, die versucht haben mir zu helfen.

73 Henry

----------

